# SD Card constantly losing connection. HELP!



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

So this is boggling my mind. Today I noticed that nothing was showing up in my gallery and also my ringtones and notifications were no where to be found. I looked at my sd card itself and everything was there. I wiped and reinstalled AOKP Jelly Bean Nightly. When that didnt help I wiped and installed Blackbeans. Still nothing. So I pulled everything off of my sd card and then re added it and it worked, for about 2 hours and then everything is lost, no ringtones or gallery. I searched for all of the .nomedia.txt files on my sdcard and deleted them. I have just now formatted my sdcard and am readding everything. I dont know if this will work. Does anyone have any idea about whats going on? SDrescan app doesnt work either. HELP!


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

This happened to me too! I have no idea what is going on!







I have tried 2 ROMs and none have worked for me! (BAMF and AOSP from XDA). This is not good..


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you tried to go completely stock using Odin or fastboot? and relock the boot loader and see if that makes any difference then go from there..if an Odin to stock does not fix it then its time to submit an RMA

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

So far the format of the sd card is working. crossing my fingers


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds like your internal storage is about to shit itself. Looks like a replacement is in order due to faulty hardware, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## yahsaves (Jul 5, 2011)

This happened to me today also. In the process of backing everything up to do the sd format. Hope it goes well or off to verizon I go.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

This just happened to me to today also. Was fine yesterday... What's happening!? Must be a plague

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

What roms, kernels, etc are you guys using?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Buy a new SD ca.. owait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Huh, I've seen this issue pop up today in multiple rom threads, both toro and maguro. Saw something about a .nomedia file being where it shouldn't be - have any of you guys with the issue tried searching for .nomedia with something like root explorer and seeing if there's a file somewhere it shouldn't be?


----------



## yahsaves (Jul 5, 2011)

I am running eclipse version 10 and had the same thing happen on liquid beta 2. Swapped between the 2 and still same issue. Also running imo's lean 4.2.0 exp 3 on both. I'm going to search for that nomedia file.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Running AOKP Nightly Aug. 07-12 build. Franco Kernel Nightly 241. Going to try the no media file thing mentioned a couple posts back and see what I can turn up

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Isn't it kind of odd that a bunch of us had this happen all today across a variety of different roms? Some thing is fishy...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Happened to me today too out of the blue... I was running xenonHD 9.0 with Trinity kernel. I restored a backup of a cm10 kang, same problem. Complete wipe and fresh flash of different rom/kernel combinations, same problem. I'm backing up my internal memory right now and am about to return to stock and start fresh.

VZW gnex...


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just about to make a thread about this... VZW nexus revolution... So add me


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Found a .nomedia file on the root of my sdcard and after deleting it (backed it up first) rebooted the phone and still no dice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

*update* I deleted the back up of the nomedia file (security file?) and my gallery is beginning to SLOWLY repopulate.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Found something...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Solar flares...









Edit: I need a tin foil hat emoti


----------



## yahsaves (Jul 5, 2011)

Did any one else update to the new version of rom manager today? Thats the only thing that i changed today.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

yahsaves said:


> Did any one else update to the new version of rom manager today? Thats the only thing that i changed today.


 I did. Checking that no media file now


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Found a .nomedia file on the root of my sdcard and after deleting it (backed it up first) rebooted the phone and still no dice.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Damn, just noticed it on mine... I was hoping that was the problem.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

yahsaves said:


> Did any one else update to the new version of rom manager today? Thats the only thing that i changed today.


I did too. My post above I deleted the nomedia and the Gallery began repopulating. Hope it does for you all too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Damn, just noticed it on mine... I was hoping that was the problem.


The .Bak backup I made of it was still crippling it. So definitely delete it and then give it time to re scan everything. Should be golden

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

No dice for me. Removing the file did nothing.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> The .Bak backup I made of it was still crippling it. So definitely delete it and then give it time to re scan everything. Should be golden
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Where is this .bak backup of it located?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

This is annoying... I missed a few calls cause no sound came through as it defaulted to "unknown ringtone." It is also interesting as why it happened to some of us, but not others.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Considering that many of us feel that cwm may be the problem I took a look in the folder and since the update found this "blobs." I have never seen this before. I am going to remove it and report back.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, as of right now I have fixed the problem. I pulled all of my content off of my sdcard and then formated it in CWM. Then readded everything and It has been good for the last 7 hours or so. Not sure if its a permanent fix but I did have a .nomedia on the sdcard root.


----------



## KJW979 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not having the problems exhibited here but looked & I find the nomedia file on my sd card, gallery and notifications still working. Also updated rom manager. Just saying because possibly not the cause. Is odd so many having same problem same day just about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Considering that many of us feel that cwm may be the problem I took a look in the folder and since the update found this "blobs." I have never seen this before. I am going to remove it and report back.


Not positive, but I'm pretty sure "blobs" refers to CWMs new method of making streamlined backups. I haven't really read up much on it. From what I've heard, you can make a backup of just what has changed (blobs) & not an entire backup?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Not positive, but I'm pretty sure "blobs" refers to CWMs new method of making streamlined backups. I haven't really read up much on it. From what I've heard, you can make a backup of just what has changed (blobs) & not an entire backup?


Thats the jist of it


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Okay, as of right now I have fixed the problem. I pulled all of my content off of my sdcard and then formated it in CWM. Then readded everything and It has been good for the last 7 hours or so. Not sure if its a permanent fix but I did have a .nomedia on the sdcard root.


 Will try that now. Blobs was what another poster referred to. Large folder though.


----------



## KJW979 (Oct 31, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Considering that many of us feel that cwm may be the problem I took a look in the folder and since the update found this "blobs." I have never seen this before. I am going to remove it and report back.


There is a post regarding blobs file, not supposed to delete has to do with recovery backup. If find post will link. 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31993-[ROM]NEXUS-EVOLUTION-Liquid-Kang--V1.2----UPDATE-8-13-12#entry896459
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Blobs have been around since the new CWM was introduced. Not the problem here I dont believe


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay. CWM is definitely the culprit. I just fixed permissions and it added the .nomedia file to the root of my sdcard. Lost the gallery and ringtones. DO NOT USE CWM UNTIL THIS IS FIXED!


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Okay. CWM is definitely the culprit. I just fixed permissions and it added the .nomedia file to the root of my sdcard. Lost the gallery and ringtones. DO NOT USE CWM UNTIL THIS IS FIXED!


So did you have to reformat your sd and add your files again?

I'm in the middle of pushing all of my pictures and music back to my sd. I formatted it in twrp.

EDIT: And are you speaking of the actual cwm recovery or the rom manager app? Because I am having this problem and I do not use cwm recovery.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Okay. CWM is definitely the culprit. I just fixed permissions and it added the .nomedia file to the root of my sdcard. Lost the gallery and ringtones. DO NOT USE CWM UNTIL THIS IS FIXED!


 Or just delete the file and don't act like the sky is falling? ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> Okay. CWM is definitely the culprit. I just fixed permissions and it added the .nomedia file to the root of my sdcard. Lost the gallery and ringtones. DO NOT USE CWM UNTIL THIS IS FIXED!


what version Cuz I'm using .0.0.5 no problems

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yahsaves (Jul 5, 2011)

not cwm. its rom manager.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

yahsaves said:


> not cwm. its rom manager.


 Rom manager is pointless nowadays. Not really sure why anyone would use it.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

So revoke its root permissions and problem solved?

This would only work IF its rom manager causing this problem of course..

The SD storage is working for everyone or not working? Cuz if you can flash its working at least in recovery..

I updated ROM manager and have no problems managed to run backup reboot a few times etc but I am interested in seeing where this goes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Well after deleting the nomedia file I got my gallery to repopulate and everything be seen on my SD card. However after rebooting it's all gone again and low and behold, the nomedia file popped back up magically. So after deleting it again and uninstalling rom manager I still cannot see anything...ughh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

my camera isnt working either.. anyone have any idea what the hell is goin on? i deleted the nomedia and got my gallery working but no camera it keeps FCing


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I formatted my sd and uninstalled rom manager will update when I get my backup onto my phone. I may just flash twrp soon if this doesn't work.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Flashed twrp and then opened root explorer and did a search for files named .nomedia

It found several (located under sdcard/data/...) some of which were under Android or com.Google.

Deleted a majority of them and what do you know, gallery works perfectly all of a sudden. Also uninstalled rom manager for good measure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

i also returned to factory stock settings and locked and unrooted it and no go still have the nomedia things and TALK, and camera and gallery dont work


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

my sdcard format worked. I also uninstalled rom manager. Working fine.


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

and your camera and gtalk work?



cstrife999 said:


> my sdcard format worked. I also uninstalled rom manager. Working fine.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

xjujux said:


> and your camera and gtalk work?


 Yup they work too, but then again they never stopped working for me. I just lost my ringtones and pics.


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

the idk!!! ugh



cstrife999 said:


> Yup they work too, but then again they never stopped working for me. I just lost my ringtones and pics.


----------



## skylerm (Sep 17, 2011)

I got mine fixed by rebooting to cwr and restoring a backup from a few days ago then as soon as I rebooted I uninstalled ROM manager before it updated.. everything has worked perfectly since


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

It's the new ROM Manager update causing this issue. Delete the .nomedia file on your sd, uninstall RM, reboot, profit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skylerm (Sep 17, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> It's the new ROM Manager update causing this issue. Delete the .nomedia file on your sd, uninstall RM, reboot, profit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Tried that.. didn't work.. had to do what I said above


----------



## aarhed263 (Feb 2, 2012)

I as well having this problem. But I cant seem to find a .nomeida file anywhere....

Update: I was using ES file explorer and wasnt seeing that file........installed OI file manager....and was now able to see .nomedia file. Deleted and uninstalled RomManager......will reboot and see.

Update: Files seem to be working again.....now lets make sure RomManager knows something is wrong.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

Most of the missing media (pictures, ringtones, etc.) problems are caused by a bug in the previous version of ROM Manager.

It mistakenly dropped a .nomedia file onto the root of your sdcard.

Just get the latest update to ROM Manager from playstore so it doesn't happen again, then delete /sdcard/.nomedia then reboot to rerun your media scanner and all should be back to normal.

This file hides any folder (and sub folder) it's in from the media scanner (meaning android can't find it) so you want it in most of the folders it's in (like temp folders) to keep junk out of your gallery. But u don't want it on the root of your sdcard for obvious reasons. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aarhed263 (Feb 2, 2012)

-iD said:


> Most of the missing media (pictures, ringtones, etc.) problems are caused by a bug in the previous version of ROM Manager.
> 
> It mistakenly dropped a .nomedia file onto the root of your sdcard.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the explaination!


----------



## Heppieboeddah (Dec 20, 2011)

Same trouble here. On Bigxie with stockkernel. Lost all my settings on notifications, and ringtones and couldn't restore them. They weren't even displayed.

It was fixed by 'fix permissions' with rommanager after updating rommanger to v 5.0.1.5

Maybe this helps


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone had this happen? When I go under Sounds, if I choose Notifications, everything comes up as it should. However, when I select Ringtones, I'm getting nothing from my SD Card. I updated Rom Mgr and I don't have the .nomedia file anywhere that I can see besides in the clockworkmod folder where it always has been. I can't figure out why it would read the SD card for one but not the other. And I have checked to see if there is a .nomedia file in my Ringtones folder and there isn't. Any ideas?


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

NateDogg11 said:


> Has anyone had this happen? When I go under Sounds, if I choose Notifications, everything comes up as it should. However, when I select Ringtones, I'm getting nothing from my SD Card. I updated Rom Mgr and I don't have the .nomedia file anywhere that I can see besides in the clockworkmod folder where it always has been. I can't figure out why it would read the SD card for one but not the other. And I have checked to see if there is a .nomedia file in my Ringtones folder and there isn't. Any ideas?


Clear data for media storage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Clear data for media storage
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did the trick. Thank you.


----------



## compusepp4387 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi I'm using a 64gb Card in my Galaxy S2, but after the last Update to actual Cyanogen 10.0.0 it isn't mounted.

acutally I tried to connect this card to my laptop running Linux Mint and also to connect it to my Win7 PC but both can't access the card.

Do you know how I can gett access again? I think it was also caused by the nomedia file problem from ROM Manager.

Would be very nice if somebody of you guys could help a noob.


----------



## soundfx4 (Sep 10, 2012)

yahsaves said:


> not cwm. its rom manager.


It can't be rom manager either. I'm not using rom manager at all, in fact, I freshly installed my rom after wiping and clearing everything not too long ago. I don't have Rom manager, but just today I've noticed my Pictures from my gallery are gone, all except a couple of them, and three videos are gone.

I should elaborate; I did not do a factory restore, so my gallery should not have been effected. And, in fact, there are pictures/files still on my SD card that were there before I installed the rom. They've just disappeared. I can't find a .nomedia file anywhere so far, and I don't have rom manager. I'm at a loss here. :\


----------

